# Quince Preserves



## justplainbill (Feb 7, 2009)

I bought a tasty jar of quince preserves from Albert Uster Imports some 6 months ago.  So tasty that I wanted to reorder some dozen jars but they seem to be permanently out-of-stock.  Can you folks recommend a source for quince preserves?


----------



## mcnerd (Feb 7, 2009)

Here are a few links:

Sarantis Quince Preserves 1 Lbs Jar | Grecian Imports

Hero Quince Preserve

Preserve, Quince 16oz Sarantis: Minos Imported Foods


----------



## justplainbill (Jun 23, 2009)

Eureka! The Missus stopped off at the sales offices of Harvest Song Ventures at 10th Ave & 37th, NYC. They were kind enough to provide her with two 536 gram jars of quince preserves from the Ararat Valley of Armenia. The preserves make a nice spread because it is not excessively thick; it only contains quince, sugar and citric acid. The $10 savings on shipping costs helped offset the $50 bus fare and made the $10 per jar cost more reasonable.
To our taste the Hero is too thick and lacking in flavor and the Sarantis is too sweet.


----------

